# car valeting business



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey

This is what me and my mate want to start in 2010 in our local area (town)

We are both 18 years old.

We both have cars and love cleaning them.

So we thought why not start our own business.

In a nut shell we just need a van.. with a decent logo/design.. keep our equipment in the back and do a little bit of advertsing

But thats in a nut shell..

Is that easy?

And also if there are any people that are in the valeting business and were in my shoes at one point. How you are getting on and what advice you can give me.

Basically after some advice from you guys

Thanks

Will


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

this'll keep you busy:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9987


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

hi mate me and my dad have not long ago set up doin basically the same thing. It isnt very hard at all to be honest my main piece of advice would not to do things on the cheap. It works out better in the long run if you spend abit more money in the first place and buy better quality products. this site is brilliant and im sure alot of people will have alot of good advice for you on here.


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a van all set up in the personal sales section on this site,

Also check out the starting valeting guide on here, got some great info


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

starting a business is never easy - particually valeting / detailing


----------



## Ultimate Valet (Aug 28, 2006)

doyle369 said:


> In a nut shell we just need a van.. with a decent logo/design.. keep our equipment in the back and do a little bit of advertsing
> 
> But thats in a nut shell..
> 
> Is that easy?


Need a little more than a van, decent logo/design..... plenty of advice on here.
:wave:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

doyle369 said:


> We both have cars and love cleaning them.
> 
> So we thought why not start our own business.


There's you first mistake, cleaning your car and doing it as profession are miles apart.

Best advise would be to at least go on an Auto Glym or Auto Smart course, to learn the basics of practical and product knowledge so you dont **** any thing up using incorrect products methods.

Its a bit more involved than just getting a van, some gear and a name, getting the work is as much if not more work than doping the work its self, also with the rise in cheap convenient hand car washes you need to offer some thing and some reason for people to use you over them, experiance and knowledge is not going to be it (obviously) price (its doubtful you can beat the prices charge by the local hand car washes) convenience (again hand car wash is just so easy go out see a dirty car roll to the hand wash and hand over a diver and your good to go) quality ( maybe but then you need a way of getting that across and most joe public think a hand car wash to do the same as a mobile valet, you would have to name right and promote well but all this costs money)

I dont know but i think you need to think about the more important things regarding a business, and thats target market and if you can actually get enough work to keep both of you earning a decent wage and pay the bills of a business.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

james b said:


> There's you first mistake, cleaning your car and doing it as profession are miles apart.
> 
> Best advise would be to at least go on an Auto Glym or Auto Smart course, to learn the basics of practical and product knowledge so you dont **** any thing up using incorrect products methods.
> 
> ...


^^ +1:thumb: ^^


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^ I agree with what James has said some very valid points, keeping your own cars clean and doing it for a living are miles apart, maybe get some experience within an established valeters learning the products and tricks of the trade etc then maybe branch out of your own armed with more experience and product knowledge.

While i was at Uni/College i spent 4 summers working for the council where my jobs included valeting all their vehicles which was a real eye opener but gave me excellent grounding with all manner of messy vehicles.

I applaud your 'get up and go' though as thats what this country needs people willing to get off their **** and make something of themselves. 

Gav


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Detail Ecosse said:


> I applaud your 'get up and go' though as thats what this country needs people willing to get off their **** and make something of themselves.
> 
> Gav


I do too, but on the other hand, its the naivety of people starting businesses, getting all the gear etc and then wonder where the works at.

I was just 17 when i done the off on my own, however i had done just over a year working for an importer valeting and helping prep cars for paint, so had a little experience, but i was not as sharp then on how it all works, just lucky my old man believed in me and helped me out alot, i think i winged it most of the first 2 years regarding getting work, but i was hungry for dosh, i did not give a monkeys if people where not interested, id roll in to any dealers or any where else that had alot of motors that need cleaning (busses, lorrys, council, coach works, even a boat yard,) and if i got turned down id roll back next time i was passing just to make sure they still had my card, worked out well for me actually i got most of our biggest clients and on going work that way, sooner or later they will need something doing or some help even if it is just a few cars or for a couple of weeks if there valeter is on holiday, its a foot in the door, and when you get your foot in that door make the most of it, thats all i did and at one point i had 3 vans (paid for) and people working full time for me and i was only 20.

But it soon changed when all the immigrants started coming over, doing it for next to nothing, we had to compete with this and rather than compete we went up market, i dont personally see the work is there and available the way it was in 99-02-03-04 to many cheap contractors and hand car washes, thats why i stress know your market and make sure there is call for what your looking to offer and the way / price point your going to offer it at.

But saying that iv not looked at this end of the market for a good few years, i dont know, if your young hungry for it and see a gap fill it.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

As already mentioned, having a shiny van and all the equipment will not guarantee you the business, start of at the bottom end of the market taking on anything and everything and then build upon it with experience.
I wouldn't expect to see much in the way of profit within the first 3 years.

As any of the established guys will tell you it's a slow process building up a decent reputation and it will not come overnight.
Bringing the work in regularly is probably the hardest part and is definately not a forgon conclusion, there will be slack days.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bang on the money with all three posts there, James - sound advice, mate :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Advertise Advertise Advertise


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mk2jon said:


> Advertise Advertise Advertise


word of mouth word of mouth word of mouth


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

mk2jon said:


> Advertise Advertise Advertise


Fail, why, where, what look, what angle ?

Just throwing cash at adverts is not the answer, yes you need to advertise but you need to advertise in/on the places your target market are looking, you need to make your add work for you, design and what its bringing across is another key to making your money work with adverts, i could throw thousands at adds in places id (in a dream scenario) love to hold adds, but that money needs to show (for us any way) 4x back in the gross work it brings in to be worth it, 2K needs to bring in 8Ks worth of work, 100 quid needs to bring in 400 quids worth of work, you get the jist.

Thats why you need to early on figure out you business angel and points you can sell on over another, your look/branding needs to look/associate with that and appeal to the people who are your target market.

Throwing money at it is not the answer by a long long shot, dont get me wrong you need to advertise, but not pi$$ in the wind with it, consistency and placement is a fundamental to making good returns on advertising budgets.

Id say the most important thing is research and planing.

90% of our work comes from doing work, we try to turn jobs in to more jobs, its cheap, easy and nothing can compete with a client recommendation


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

wow

thanks for the replys guys

I am taking into account what you all say.

I have my own freelance webdesign site so I could make a site for a our company..

but..

We do want our own van

We do want decent products

But..

We dont have the money

Once we have planned it all out.. cost of everything.. insurance (that hasnt been metioned yet) target audience.. etc etc... then we will plan how to get the money..

Loan from bank?


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm 1 year older than you mate 19 and at university currentley

I have run my valeting and detailing company since I was 15 getting a van at 18.

TBH If you can try to get work without having to invest in a van to start with do this, Do mates cars and friends of friends etc via reccomendation. This way you can build up a client base and get your name about without having to put a huge outlay down on advertising, buying a van. You will also get a feel of what its like doing it. Some people think just because they enjoy doing there own car they will enjoy doing other peoples, but its not always fun and there are bad days.

Once you feel happy and are 100% sure its for you then go for it rather than spend £1000s on something that you dont enjoy.

Also you say you are going into with your friend. Personally I never would go into business with a friend as it can ruin the friendship and know of a few mates that did window cleaning company that no longer speak because of numerous issues such as work drying up and then fighting over selling up, money going missing, where money should be spent etc. But businesses with friends can work.

Chances of getting a loan at 18 from a bank are next to none. I had to sell my car to fund buying a van and insurance etc, which motivated me even more as I loved my car and was determined to make the company work and get a car again.

Valeting insurance and public liability insurance I find is essential as I have worked with Hotels and other companys and they always insist that I have it as if for example a hotel guest tripped over my hose with their laptop in hand. Insurance is needed! I used coversure and found them great.

Also you need to understand what makes you DIFFERENT from every other valeting company in your area your USP. I was luckily enough to only really have 1 rival company 15 miles away which is your romanian car wash jobby. 

Work doesnt come in overnight you have to work your balls of to get it,and when you get it to start with go that extra mile to make the customer think wow, I will use them again they did a really good job rather than they did ok.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

doyle369 said:


> wow
> 
> thanks for the replys guys
> 
> ...


Having a web site wont get you work, you need to draw your local customers to your web site, SEO and other forms of adverts that give them enough info to want it but not enough so they have to go have a look  you can get alot more across with the web site than you can a leaflet or an add.

As for van id 100% agree, you will look far more professional with a van and company branding (van, cards, leaflets, clothing, all in the same colour scheme) its a much more professional look.

If you are looking to get a loan and its a partnership with you and your mate id strongly consider setting up as a Limited company, but i think you will struggle to get the loan to start with to be honest with things the way they are.


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

What I was thinking was going up to my local golf and lesuire centre and doing hand car wash in the car park, they have a massive car park.

It could be a starting point

Me and my mate both used to work there so they should let us.. its just anbit posh up there so dunno if they want to young lads washing cars... I think ill email them

Only problem is dunno wether we would have easy access to water..


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

doyle369 said:


> We do want decent products
> 
> But..
> 
> We dont have the money


don't confuse decent with expensive, you want effective both in terms of cost and performance - most of the stuff you need are dirt cheap if you find a decent rep - the Gucci waxes/sealants don't really have a place in valeting as most people won't pay extra for a better lsp - and for those that will a £20 tub of wax will make you a lot more money than a £100 tub......


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

doyle369 said:


> What I was thinking was going up to my local golf and lesuire centre and doing hand car wash in the car park, they have a massive car park.
> 
> It could be a starting point
> 
> ...


It is a starting point yes, and when your starting out works work, but id start off as you mean to go on, the progression from that kind of "car park car wash" is what? another car park car wash, you would be better off offering it as a better quality alternative to a "car park car wash" they are there long enough for you to spend some proper time on the car, so make it worth there while to wait and have it done whilst at golf rather than when they are passing the local coso job. quality sells mate, and brings loyal customers that use you for that reason, being cheep is short lived and customers looking for cheap are not loyal, mattey down the road will knock a few quid off and you will lose half your work.

Another thing to note is your likely to need to pay a plot rent for a spot at a golf course, also having a set up there means some ones got to be there every day (if your not your wasting your time) so that ties up any time for the private mobile work.

I think you need to have a proper sit down with some one who knows a bit and figure out exactly what your going to do and how.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

I think first of all start by doing cars for neighbours, friends, family etc at cheap rates, allowing you to build up a portfolio and show people what you're capable of.


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have been doing it for family and friends, but havn't really been getting a portfolio together.

I think the idea of hand car wash at my local lesiure/golf place would be a good idea/starting point

_Originally Posted by doyle369 
What I was thinking was going up to my local golf and lesuire centre and doing hand car wash in the car park, they have a massive car park.

It could be a starting point

Me and my mate both used to work there so they should let us.. its just anbit posh up there so dunno if they want to young lads washing cars... I think ill email them

Only problem is dunno wether we would have easy access to water.._


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I was 17 when i started my first business in 1997 and i went out, got the compnay name, a big unit, new van then after 7 months i couldn't cope with the cash flow as i hadnt sorted it all out properly.

Im now (Almost 30) and ive took the plunge again but this time there has been alot of planning and direction so dont just set up because you like cleaning cars.

Fair play though :thumb:


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

the_knight said:


> I was 17 when i started my first business in 1997 and i went out, got the compnay name, a big unit, new van then after 7 months i couldn't cope with the cash flow as i hadnt sorted it all out properly.
> 
> Im now (Almost 30) and ive took the plunge again but this time there has been alot of planning and direction so dont just set up because you like cleaning cars.
> 
> Fair play though :thumb:


Thanks

What sort of planning?

How you doing now?


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

ahh

Im lost what to do

My sis who works at the golf club said dont email them as its posh and they will just laugh at you.

I dont even know if we need insurance and how much that will cost.

I dont know how we would access water/electricity

any help?

much appreciated


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

I recently asked about insurance for detailing. It is easier if you have a company, your more likely to get insurance. If you are doing it as a hobby then your stuffed. 

Rough prices I was told are from £40 - £60 PM depending on what you want to do. If you want to take wheels of then that is classed as mechanical and that is more ££. 

There are one or two guys on here with there own companies as you know. Send a pm asking for a ball park figure. I am sure they won't mind. This way they can keep it more private. Not a secret just private, I think you get the idea.:thumb:

HTH.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

doyle369 said:


> ahh
> 
> Im lost what to do
> 
> ...


1. if you don't know what to do, don't do it at the moment - chances are you'll regret it later, even if it is just emailing, sending it- then wishing you hadnt

If you don't know you need insurance, you should check - ie: YES you do need insurance, if it is as posh a place as you say, chances are they have nice cars, if you drop a bucket on a dool and it creases it, who is liable? you are - no insurance? its coming out of your pocket, fancy car - fancy prices, which as u say, you've no money.

To access water - water tank/van
to access electricity - decent honda generator and petrol/diesel from within the van

There is a big difference from a "hand car wash" and a reputable valeting company also.

Go into the bank and enquire about business banking, loans, etc


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, I see what you mean, we prob wont start this untill March 2010

That gives us time to plan. but we dont really know where to start

Main problems are

Do we go straight into mobile valeting (there is room for us in our local area)

Money wise, we dont have the money to buy van, insurance, small amount of advertising and products, would a bank give us a loan?

How much would we need to get us started, £3000?

Hope you can help


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

doyle369 said:


> wow
> 
> thanks for the replys guys
> 
> ...


Go to Barclays bank or any other High street bank and book an appointment to see the business advisor. he will give you advice on whay you need, ie, forcast projections, start up loans etc.
dont make the mistake i first did by starting up without some decent money behind you to ward off the days when you do not get paid, and believe me there will be quite a few at first!.
Best of luck:thumb:


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

Tbh you biggest problem is your age. I'm 21 and i approached a few used car dealers to see if I could offer my services and they all turned me down "because we have somebody". A customer of mine asked me for a machine polish/ interior job in preperation for a trade in. The dealer phones me and asked if I could prep cars for sale for them after laughing me out the door a few weeks previously. Maybe doing a few cars on the cheap/ for free could help.



doyle369 said:


> Money wise, we dont have the money to buy van, insurance, small amount of advertising and products, would a bank give us a loan?
> 
> How much would we need to get us started, £3000?


£3k is no where near enough if you want a van. A wee berlingo+ insurance will take about £2.5k at you age, I was going to go down that route myself, an estate car may be cheaper I know they work out cheaper to insure for me. 
I would advise you to get a smaller loan and set up at a filling station with a shed and a couple of decent pressure hoses and save up for whatever else you need.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

If you insure an estate car to use for work you need to make sure it insured for commercial use or you may come unstuck.

3K is not near what you need to get a proper start off you would be looking 10 to do a proper job of it.


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

james b said:


> If you insure an estate car to use for work you need to make sure it insured for commercial use or you may come unstuck.
> 
> 3K is not near what you need to get a proper start off you would be looking 10 to do a proper job of it.


Yh

You are in the valeting business, so surly you can point me in the right direction.

Like what should my next steps be


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah I'd say 10k plus! I said it before on here about needing about 10k and people said oh you don't need that sort of money,but the people saying it have never done it as a job, trust me if you want to do it fulltime and not look like a £2 car wash you need money.

If I was you I would take more time to think what u want to do, it's not easy out there ATM.

Goodluck.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Iv been in this for a while and times have changed since i set up, hand car washes etc and im not in "valeting" as such, only high end detailing, if i was setting up as you are looking for the work you guys are id set the business up alot different to how it is now.

Im not a business advisor mate  best thing you can do is find one and talk to him/her


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

Karl heath from autoglym will actually come out and train you its not cheap and does take a few days to get your certificate but well worth learning from the man the trains the butlers to the royal family how to do it think its about 300


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah I prob will go on a course

But we have from now untill March next year to start planning this, just want to be put in the right direction


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

First thing you need to decide is what way you want to go, car park car wash, cheap and cheerful mobile valet, or high end mobile valet, i think thats about as far as you could get right now, you would have next to no chance breaking in as detailing company as you have no experience at all. 

Once you figure out what ones for you, then you need to figure out whats going to be your selling angle over the tones of other business offing the same, you got to be different and have an angle.

then its name and branding (to match the kind of work your looking to get) and then funding, but before you go asking for doe you need to know what you need.

Van
Equipment
Products
Insurance's 
Marketing goods
Adverts 
And a few K behind you to run on to start with.

Id love to help you out more but i just dont have the time, iv got enough to do right now with my own business sorry.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Doyle369, I can totally appreciate what you are wanting to do, but giving yourself less than 4 months is totally unrealistic in my opinion, especially when you dont even have a business plan, and no offence dont know how to wash a car, when you are asking for tutorials on how to wash a car and dont know about equipment, personally no one will want someone who has very little experience touching their car, I know I wouldnt.

Why dont you buy some bulk chemicals, i.e autosmart in 5l's and do friends/family/neighbours cars for practice first, rather than jumping in feet first with no proper experience or planning. 

Whilst you are doing the above make sure you and your buddy are totally prepared for the bank, work on a business plan in the meantime, I certainly would extend your time period to at least 6 months, if you go into the bank unprepared they will laugh you out of their office. You need to go in and show them you are experienced, can establish a customer base and know what you are doing, and have contingencies in place for if it all goes **** up. First thing they will want to know is what capital you have to secure any loans.

Another point would be to research all your local competition, as you will have some, from a polish hand wash place to those arc carwash places, to mobile valeters and detailers, go around researching what they do and what they charge and compare it to what services you are capable of offering. Like James says you need to work out whether you are going to work from a fixed base or work mobile. Then work out all your costs of materials/equipment, petrol, overheads like advertising etc then add on what you would need to take home each day in wages after all that has been deducted, then you can work out how much you would need to charge per car, and how many you would need to turn over each day. 

Realisically speaking, expect not to make any profit at all when you first start out and until you are established with regular custom, you need to think about how you are going to not only support yourself financially but the business.

Im not a detailer or valeter or anything, I just like to clean my own car, but I have a lot of business experience, and know that setting up on your own is not cheap, and you have to forecast for every eventuality, I have seen a lot of people come on here and other forums, thinking that they can just start a valeting business cause everyone thinks washing cars is dead easy but theres a lot more to it than just washing cars, as im sure all the folks on here with their own businesses will atest to 

Just remember to be realistic, you will struggle massively to get a business up and running by March, instead of focusing on rushing to make March, focus on the business plan, and becoming experienced in the field you want to work in

Hope this helps


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

valeting is essentially - at the start, about image

if you turn up in a rusty £500 van, folk automatically assume you don't care (you could be the best valeter in britain, but if your image is poor, folk will assume you are too - unfortunate but true in the real world)

3k would just buy you a decent van and no more, id say £12,000 would set you up with DECENT equipment etc


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, ill prob need around £10,000

Hoping some of the valeters on here would be able to tell me a budget.. amd what my next stages should be

ad thanks for all the help so far


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ i think you will be lucky to find some one on here to take the time to lay it all out for you for nothing, so far you have been given enough advise to be getting on with, but no one will hold your hand through this, there are decisions and risks you have to weigh up and go find your own way.

Id certainly not lay out how to set my business up, what you need and how to get the work, as that has no positive effect for me or the business and plenty of negatives.

You have already been told what the next step is, figure out what you want to do, target market and go see a business advisor, im pretty sure its free at your age from the council (we have a place on the side of a local collage (or did any way) and IIRR it was free if you where under 25) once you have done that they will tell you how to put a business plan together and then you go see the banks to see if you can get the doe, from there my man your on your own and the decisions and planning you make early will have a large effect on what you do and how you go about it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

ill have go at telling you
van-£3000-£4000 will get you a decent van
jetwash-£400-£500 petrol as your planning on golf parks etc
chemicals-£500 get 5ltr bulk to start with auto smart
hovers-£600 get a henery and a good wet exstractor
insurance-pulicliability-van insurance-tool insurance-look around the £1000 mark i would guess.
uniforms-letter heads-flyers-buissnes cards-£200 mark.
mf brushes waxes etc £400
tank£150
sinage on van etc£300
id say go for about 8-9 grand mark should have a good set up then.
thats what id say its better to buy good once than crap once then buy good


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

doyle369 said:


> Yeah, ill prob need around £10,000
> 
> Hoping some of the valeters on here would be able to tell me a budget.. amd what my next stages should be
> 
> ad thanks for all the help so far


We can really only help you with rough figures for equipment because rent, insurance etc will vary.

Tbh if i was to start over again I would budget

Wet vac, allow £200
Pressure washer £200
Da polisher maybe? £140
Autobrite Valeting Starter Package - Option 5 £225.99
Allow £200 for various hose attachments, cloths brushes, drying equipment etc

That would be ideal for starting from home imo

I wouldn't advise you to rent a unit/ buy a van until you have a good customer base. It's hard enough not getting any wages for a few months but it's even worse when you have someone looking for money you don't have!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

chrisc said:


> ill have go at telling you
> van-£3000-£4000 will get you a decent van
> jetwash-£400-£500 petrol as your planning on golf parks etc
> chemicals-£500 get 5ltr bulk to start with auto smart
> ...


So near yet so far :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

chrisc said:


> insurance-pulicliability-van insurance-tool insurance-look around the £1000 mark i would guess.


At 18 LOL. im 27 and mine is over 3K :tumbleweed: (granted i have a big policy with care of cars, unit and a couple of named drivers and a few cars on it)

At 18 you wont insure the van alone for that i doubt.

You cant tell him the costs of things like that cos you dont know, all the prices you said are guesses, that wont go down well when sat in front of the bank manager trust me (iv tried it when i was about his age :lol he needs to go do the research and planing.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> At 18 LOL. im 27 and mine is over 3K :tumbleweed: (granted i have a big policy with care of cars, unit and a couple of named drivers and a few cars on it)
> 
> At 18 you wont insure the van alone for that i doubt.
> 
> You cant tell him the costs of things like that cos you dont know, all the prices you said are guesses, that wont go down well when sat in front of the bank manager trust me (iv tried it when i was about his age :lol he needs to go do the research and planing.


So true :thumb:


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

yeah, Im not so worried about the prices of equipment, as thats easy to find out.

Its more the cost of van

cost of vans insurance, both me and my mate have been driving for 1 year (1 years no claims)

Cost of Insurance for the business


Also, any threads/websites that will help me with this business

I have looked at that 27 page thread on here

Thanks


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeh ime 19 and its costing me £140 a month on a 1.7 diesel van with 1 years no claims and pass plus in a no crime area.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

like i said they was rough guide and yes hes 18 so insurance will be high i was thinking of myself on that one im 29.i reckon i could get all that insurance though for the grand mark


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe as mobile but it shoots up a bit when you have a unit and start keeping cars over night, ours has had to be put up a few times due to the cost of some of the cars we have in.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

its same with any insurance though theres that much knocking about i for one know when more value etc is added price goes up and up that why i wont carry dangerous goods or electrical items as it goes through the roof.so i stick to 15 grand of goods in transit 1 million public liability and fully comp multi and pallet so im all above board and that tips the scale at just over a grand.


----------



## kuzaweed (Oct 14, 2009)

i respect what your doing guys and ur will power and ur idea. a lot of respect for the admiration, not alot of teens know what they want to do.

im in a similiar boat, were i also want to start my own valeting business, im currently working BUT im not going to invest any Money into this until i have 150% worth of strong planning.

i need to know about my start up costs
my advertising costs
my petrol for my van
my van
my diesel for generator and pressure washer

theres alot into it...and it all comes down to planning.

alot of people have said to me theres no money in it, howq can u compete with a 3quid wash and wax car wash behind your local pub, with some respect is true. many people are naive enough to beleieve that a car wash from these cheap places are a good job but alot of people still go there.

you need to establish a UNIQUE SELling Point and also u need 2 Justify why people should '' pay you more and recieve the same job as a 3quid car wash?''.

i was talking to one of my neighbours who are elderly and they told me that am elderly neighbour a few doors down only has her car washed wen her grand children come down and g iv her a hand to clean it. this made me think that if and when in teh future i decide to set up my own mobile valeting business , i could specificly target the elderly (residential homes) i could ring up alot of the local residential homes and explain my services, justify my work etc etc. leave flyers with covering letters and post to everyones room or evan leave in the reception.. 

these are all my ideas so far..i know myself i have a long way to go!! and people have taught my that being patient will pay off and businesses do take time to turn around


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, I have loads of plans for advertising. I good with that sort of stuff. I have done abit in the pass,

But I have done abit of planning, like how to sell ourselves etc. costs etc.


Im really just wondering if anyone can tell me where to go for insurance.

And also if there are any people that are in the valeting business and were in my shoes at one point. How you are getting on and what advice you can give me.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Insurance covershure 

I was in your shoes once (well kind of) and i got a job valeting in the trade to learn the basics then went it alone. if you feel you can make money at it go for it, but many try and flop.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

James is correct, no-one can hold your hand, you might want to go and buy crap tools where i would buy a top of the range honda

van insurance, most places wont touch you until you are 21 by the way, a word of warning, because around 80% of people refused me when i said i was 20


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

doyle369 said:


> Yeah, I have loads of plans for advertising. I good with that sort of stuff. I have done abit in the pass,
> 
> But I have done abit of planning, like how to sell ourselves etc. costs etc.
> 
> ...


I dont know if anyones said this but before you do anything or approach anyone your going to need a business plan, a blueprint of what you want to do and where you want to go. without it you wont even get a chance to warm the seat.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

james b said:


> ^^ Insurance covershure
> 
> I was in your shoes once (well kind of) and i got a job valeting in the trade to learn the basics then went it alone. if you feel you can make money at it go for it, but many try and flop.


+ 1 in the last 2 years i have had local bods [new] undercut my prices, bad mouth me, copy my website which is not nothing flash by the way, and have folded, its hard work and most want a rolls royce job for mini money
[especially car traders] good work and word of mouth will help you to servive.


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

doyle369 said:


> And also if there are any people that are in the valeting business and were in my shoes at one point. How you are getting on and what advice you can give me.


Forgive me if it's already been covered as I haven't read the whole thread.

Everyone in the business has been in your shoes.

I'm not sure when you're planning on starting up, but I can assure you, this time of year is not ideal, as the weather plays a big part in your earnings.

This week has been a nightmare!

What I would say is: don't get tempted to get all the latest "must have" products. They won't be needed, or they'll be under sold and wasted.
Just a range of good quality valeting gear should do you well.

Practice on a lot of friends and families cars, or consider doing a valeting course.

Don't price your services too low....you'll attract cheap customers, go nowhere and be unable to raise them....

Generally, lots of people who want their cars valeting: treat them like a mobile skip. Will you be able to deal with these in a reasonable time to still make a profit? It's no good taking all day and doing a fantastic job, if your hourly rate equals that of a paper round.

Once set up, you main aim MUST be to build up a regular client base.
If you rely on one off jobs, and are sat wating for the phone to ring....you'll be dead in the water.

As for equipment. Everone has already wisely advised to get the very best you can afford from the outset. It saves money in the long run.


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Biggest mistake people make IMHO is blind ambition over ability .To think that you can start a mobile valeting business after washing friends and families cars is naieve really. You need experience in the trade, I suspect most of the successful traders on here started out working at garages/main dealers first. I know we ridicule the motor trade and its valeting practices, but most of those valeting companies have been around since before many people on here were born. Thier choice of staff leaves a lot to be desired, but the core skills will remain, and if you do work in a valet bay, you will be become used to handling the equipment, and familiarise yourself with the 'trade'. Its definately true though that the arrival of eastern european bodies has diluted the skills base,and pushed prices down, the migrant labour is enthusiastic but thier abilities unknown really. They have also totally taken over the hand car wash scene, in fact soon there will be too many, if there isnt already. So that leaves detailing and mobile valeting/fixed site valeting. Very difficult to make the numbers work, and advertising is not always the answer. Advertising is also bloody exspensive! There is no 'magic' formula to success, it depends where you live, how organised you are, and also how good you are!, not everyone is cut out for this work, and lets be honest youve either got it or you havent.......


----------



## Matt G (May 16, 2007)

Hi Doyle, how are you getting on with the clay bar?

http://c20xe.co.uk/board/viewthread.php?tid=525486


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Matt G said:


> Hi Doyle, how are you getting on with the clay bar?
> 
> http://c20xe.co.uk/board/viewthread.php?tid=525486


OMG, is this for real ?

Honestly, you need to get a chunk of your budget and use it for training mate :tumbleweed:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

PMSL @ that link.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Doyl respects the corsa B posse!



> Im didnt even know what car clay was before I read about it so shut up


----------



## londonsean69 (Oct 15, 2009)

doyle369 said:


> Yeah, I have loads of plans for advertising. I good with that sort of stuff. I have done abit in the pass,


I hope you get someone to proof read anything you come up with for a website/advert.

Sorry to sound harsh, but you seem to be quite deluded.

There are bags of people on here giving you good advice, and you seem to just ignore a lot of it.

I personally think the idea of detailing cars for a living is not for me.
I also think that you have done your car and a few people have cooed over it, seen what some of the high end professional detailers can do (and command a premium price for a premium service) and though "I could do that"

Yes, you probably could, eventually, with the right training, equipment, business sense, common sense etc. etc.

But to think that it is going to be an easy living? That's where I think you are very mistaken.

If you go for it, good luck, but heed the advice of the many on here who have been there and done it.

Sean


----------



## londonsean69 (Oct 15, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> PMSL @ that link.


Same here. I love this one - " But at the end of the day you're either as daft as a donkey with downs or you're, as I've said before, an attention whore"


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hmmm...I can predict this thread will keep me coming back to DW more often than normal this afternoon  The work of a Mod is never done.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Matt G said:


> Hi Doyle, how are you getting on with the clay bar?
> 
> http://c20xe.co.uk/board/viewthread.php?tid=525486


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

londonsean69 said:


> I hope you get someone to proof read anything you come up with for a website/advert.
> 
> Sorry to sound harsh, but you seem to be quite deluded.
> 
> ...


Even with the training etc your not going to be near the level of a good pro detailer with in 2-3 years, as many labor orientated trades, time, doing the job and hands on experience is the biggest teacher of all.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

to me looking at that link again id say 100% hes a pi$$ taker.


----------



## londonsean69 (Oct 15, 2009)

james b said:


> Even with the training etc your not going to be near the level of a good pro detailer with in 2-3 years, as many labor orientated trades, time, doing the job and hands on experience is the biggest teacher of all.


I fully understand that, just not sure the OP does. It's why I said 'eventually'

I look at some of the work in the Studio and it is truly impressive.
It obviously takes a lot of commitment to learn that.

I am quite happy with how my car looks, defects and all. But if I were to get something 'special' then it would be a different matter.

I just think the OP sees this as an easy way to make cash.

Sean


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

This post is really quite sadening. The link on page 7 is hilarious purely because it's so pathetically deluded.

To the OP, I think you need to consider how much passion you've got to really make a go of a business. I'm lazy, I know this which is why i'd never work for myself easier to do 9-5 for someone else. To start a business would/does require hours and hours of planning and committment, you're approach appears to be not bothering to think but to try and ask someone else to think for you - thus this post (lazy!)

If you're too lazy to do your research are you going to be prepared to work 18 hours a day every day when you've got demand in order to set a base for when you've got no demand. Are you prepared to sit on a site and have no customers day after day and yet still be there ready for when does turn up. When they do you've got to be bright and cheery and positive or then won't come back.

I'm sorry, I think that I along with a lot of others on this post just don't feel you're fully engaged with the demands that are required or the effort that is required just to make the business exist before you've even dealt with customer #1.

Consider why so many new companies that fail and think about what you've done to counter those risks. You should be able to list all the risks and what you can do to either accept them, transfer the risk to another party or control the effects of that risk (would you believe I'm due to sit a professional exam in two days on risk and control strategy?!)

Best of luck!


----------



## doyle369 (Nov 7, 2009)

What the hell!!

That isnt me on Corsa B


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

doyle369 said:


> What the hell!!
> 
> That isnt me on Corsa B


well your not going to say if it was! do you also have a corsa?

yeah you do have a corsa  lol


----------



## londonsean69 (Oct 15, 2009)

petemattw said:


> If you're too lazy to do your research are you going to be prepared to work 18 hours a day every day when you've got demand in order to set a base for when you've got no demand.


Hit the nail on the head there.

I notice this all the time on forums.

Quite often a subject will have been done to death, most questions have usually been answered by someone at some time in the past.

Simple searches will quite often turn up a lot of the information, but people are lazy, so they just start a new thread.

Sean


----------



## Neosneaker (Jun 5, 2008)

doyle369 said:


> What the hell!!
> 
> That isnt me on Corsa B


I'm sure DW arent that interested, but if anyone is please do a search for doyle369 on google

You will find his questions regarding starting a wedding business, design house and web design company, numerous requests for loans to start different companies and buy his car etc. You might be lucky and find the story of his car purchase which he bought outside a block of flats with no v5 or sellers address....

His posts are :spam:

Hi Will :wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I feel a PMV Gavin coming on....


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Neosneaker said:


> I'm sure DW arent that interested, but if anyone is please do a search for doyle369 on google
> 
> You will find his questions regarding starting a wedding business, design house and web design company, numerous requests for loans to start different companies and buy his car etc. You might be lucky and find the story of his car purchase which he bought outside a block of flats with no v5 or sellers address....
> 
> ...


Is it my imagination or is it getting a bit *****y in here??? :doublesho


----------



## Matt G (May 16, 2007)

doyle369 said:


> What the hell!!
> 
> That isnt me on Corsa B


doyle in the username - check

owner of a black corsa - check

"claimed" freelance web designer - check

mention of bank loans - check

idiotic posts - check

all adds up to make a doyle I'm afraid


----------



## londonsean69 (Oct 15, 2009)

doyle369 said:


> What the hell!!
> 
> That isnt me on Corsa B





doyle369 said:


> I have bought my 1st car last month
> *black corsa sport*
> It needs a clean
> I have bought
> ...


I was wrong in my earlier post. You have only ever 'detailed' your own car, possibly just once, and you are about to plough £10k into a business doing this full time??

Take on board some of the advice people on here have given you.

If I were you I would either;

forget the whole idea
try and get work with another valeter (if they would have you)
burn the £10k to keep warm through the winter (either way it will be gone by spring)
go for it, and be prepared to work seriously hard for a few years until you start turning a decent profit
go into it blind, like you are, and join the 1000's of small businesses that fail due to lack of preparation

Either way, make sure you invest in some decent insurance for when you ruin someones beautiful car, because you are untrained and unfit to be working on it

Sean

PS - Mods, sorry if that sounds like a total flame but I'm sure he is just trolling


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

sean dont you get it,hes a pi$$ taker and i bet hes not thinking of setting up a business at all,hes just got nothing better to do with his time.


----------



## londonsean69 (Oct 15, 2009)

londonsean69 said:


> PS - Mods, sorry if that sounds like a total flame but I'm sure he is just trolling





ryanuk said:


> sean dont you get it,hes a pi$$ taker and i bet hes not thinking of setting up a business at all,hes just got nothing better to do with his time.


See above

I'm bored at work, and troll baiting used to be a favourite pastime of mine on another forum


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

londonsean69 said:


> See above
> 
> I'm bored at work, and troll baiting used to be a favourite pastime of mine on another forum


thats me not reading it all lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.ukbusinessforums.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=132470

^^^^ classic :lol:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

doyle369 said:


> What the hell!!
> 
> That isnt me on Corsa B


Really?

Guys, read this http://c20xe.co.uk/board/viewthread.php?tid=523553

then this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=142676

Not you? whoops!:lol:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

hahaha what a sad kid! so glad i didnt reply to your pm you sent me asking for your help 

good luck just hope you dont put me out of business


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

This bit made me chuckle from the business forum...


Thing is with jet washers the tyres can become walled (wall, miss shape) than they might have a blow out.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Okay, to save anyone else wasting their time here, I think I'll close the lid on this one.


----------

